
Show HN: An opinionated markdown-to-HTML tutorial publisher - sixhobbits
https://ritza.co/experiments/opinionated-tutorial-publisher.html
======
sixhobbits
Hey HN!

There's been a bit of talk on here recently about the bloated web and
minimalistic publishing platforms.

This won't host your tutorials for you, but it will convert them from markdown
to HTML in an opinionated (and I think aesthetic) way.

Feedback welcome

